# New Smilies



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm looking for new smilies to replace the default phpbb ones.

If anyone knows of a decent set supply me with a link.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Orange is more expressive, and it looks bettter.

It has my vote.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would go with the orange as well.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll post up a few different sets.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the orange set has my vote, although i do like the army ones. 

u goin to the club this sunday jez?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah Dan, i'm bringing a couple of new guys from lakesides Vet night. We need to involve more 40k players. The place is filling up with Heroclix gayness!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Hahaha... I haven't seen anyone play Heroclix in over 2 years... Lucky me!

I prefer the orange ones as well, especially if there was a way to put little chaos horns on each one!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i know! theres hardly anyone playing 40k anymore. its all heroclix, magic or infinity

bak on subject now.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres a couple more gif ones:









































I know we have similar ones to a couple of them, but these move man!
Apart from this one....


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

They're pretty cool. Do you have a full set of them?

I don't want a mix of different style smilies, they'll make the site look unprofessional.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

There is, but they are the same as the ones we have already really. If you still want I will PM you were they are from mate.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a bunch of animated smilies Jez. I will post them here in this thread a bit later on. Don't actually have the time to make this post even, but I am still making it!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

lol i like the army ones but the orange ones are cool. those new animated ones are awesome. i think we should stick with the style we have and just find and add new ones


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Here ya go Jez:


















And one of my personal favourites:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The army and orange ones have been deleted.

It makes more sense to use the common yellow style that will be easier to find good images for.

These are the ones i've added today

:goodjob: :rock: :bat: fftopic: :injured: :hijacked: :hyper: 
:welcome:  :threaten: :thumb2: :annoyed: :ShakenShout: 
:yay: :deadhorse: :machinegun: :thumbup: :wah: :nahnahna: 
:help: :boxing: istols: :new: :ban?: kay: :clap: :friends: 
:spam: :yuk: :joke:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Dang, i really liked those orange ones.

But these are still cool.


----------

